# Q & A with IFBB Pro Tracy Bodner (aka IslandGirl)



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Q & A with IFBB Pro Tracy Bodner (aka IslandGirl)*







*Tracy Bodner ~ IFBB Physique Pro*

*Total Package Consulting*

*Tracy on Facebook*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet look forward to this section.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Tracy! Just saying hi! See you at the Arnold... right?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 8, 2012)

I will be at the arnold! Hoping to catch someones eye and become famous haha


----------



## XYZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Tracy:

Why is it not optimal to eat fats with carbs?  Serious question.

I've read various articles but nothing that makes much sense.  Thanks.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> *Q & A with IFBB Pro Tracy Bodner (aka IslandGirl)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Prince!  


I'm currently looking for a new web designer to update my website so sorry for it not being current with updated news.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Sweet look forward to this section.


 
Thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Sweet look forward to this section.


 


Ezskanken said:


> Awesome!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Hey Tracy! Just saying hi! See you at the Arnold... right?


 
Hey Tad!  I wish I was going to the Arnold.  Won't be able to make it this year.  My pro debut is a week before that, then doing St.Louis, 3 weeks after Phoenix.  Have fun and get tons of pics and share it with us here on IML!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I will be at the arnold! Hoping to catch someones eye and become famous haha


 
You will!  Remember me now when you do become famous!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Hi Tracy:
> 
> Why is it not optimal to eat fats with carbs? Serious question.
> 
> I've read various articles but nothing that makes much sense. Thanks.


 
Hi XYZ!


I love a good juicy steak with a yummy sweet potato or pasta and meat sauce. 

For the majority of the time, we don't mix high fats and high carbs together due to the insulin repsonse created by the sugars in the carbohydrates.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Just stopping in to say hi girl!

xoxo


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't mix fat and carbs.  Good info


----------



## XYZ (Feb 9, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi XYZ!
> 
> 
> I love a good juicy steak with a yummy sweet potato or pasta and meat sauce.
> ...


 

That's what I thought, just wanted an expert opinion.  Thank you. 

I hope the family is well.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just stopping in to say hi girl!
> 
> xoxo


 
Hi John!  Thanks for peeking in.  

Back atcha!  xoxo


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Don't mix fat and carbs. Good info


 
Personally, what I do. Works great for me. I know you may find conficting info out there...you just have to experiment and see what works for you.

I'm not saying I don't ever combine fats and carbs.  Like I mentioned in my other post, who doesn't love a juicy filet and potato.  I love it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That's what I thought, just wanted an expert opinion. Thank you.
> 
> I hope the family is well.


 
Thank you and yes, family is doing well.  The kiddos are excited for our Phoenix trip in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok folks.  If you have any questions that involved competition and getting on stage.  I am also a NPC Chief Judge and have been one for over 10 years.  I'm more than happy to assist in that arena as well.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 10, 2012)

You are beautiful !!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

I know as a judge your supposed to breakdown and assess the whole physique, but is there a certain body part that you really pay attention to? Back, Calves, etc.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Ok folks.  If you have any questions that involved competition and getting on stage.  I am also a NPC Chief Judge and have been one for over 10 years.  I'm more than happy to assist in that arena as well.



Serious question, using a % how important is a females butt in the Bikini competitions? I say at least 50%.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> You are beautiful !!


 
I love you!  

Now what's your question?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


>


 
omg!  Stranger!  What have you been up to?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I know as a judge your supposed to breakdown and assess the whole physique, but is there a certain body part that you really pay attention to? Back, Calves, etc.


 
No not really. I judge the overall physique and will look at every bodypart in comparison to the other bodies on stage.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> Serious question, using a % how important is a females butt in the Bikini competitions? I say at least 50%.


 
hahaha  Have you been talking to my bikini clients?  lol

50% sounds about right.  Many times that is the deciding factor in judging bikini competitions.  Everyone may look great from the front, but you turn them around and their glutes are not tight enough.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

*LATS!*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> hahaha  Have you been talking to my bikini clients?  lol
> 
> 50% sounds about right.  Many times that is the deciding factor in judging bikini competitions.  Everyone may look great from the front, but you turn them around and their glutes are not tight enough.



it's my favorite body part.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 11, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> omg!  Stranger!  What have you been up to?



I just started a new journal and came to say hi! We need to all go out again!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I just started a new journal and came to say hi! We need to all go out again!



do I know u?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Chino0823 said:


> Nice


 
Hey Chino.  Wat's going on with you?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> *LATS!*


 
Yeah!  lol  Love training back!  Thanks Prince.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

prince said:


> it's my favorite body part.


 
lol.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I just started a new journal and came to say hi! We need to all go out again!


 

Absolutely!  Let's do something after I come back from Phoenix!  CCF?  lol

I'll come check out your journal.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> do I know u?


 
I don't think you met him yet....but you will.


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi tracy, my girlfriend wanted to ask about your general split & when you do cardio. She is confused on what to follow to achieve a mixture of bikini/figure physique. Are there exercises she should avoid?

Also I say a mixture because she aims towards bikini now but I'm pretty sure once she's got there she'll soon enough want to improve


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Hi tracy, my girlfriend wanted to ask about your general split & when you do cardio. She is confused on what to follow to achieve a mixture of bikini/figure physique. Are there exercises she should avoid?
> 
> Also I say a mixture because she aims towards bikini now but I'm pretty sure once she's got there she'll soon enough want to improve


 
Hi MrKeenan.  Thanks for stopping by.

IMO, if her goal is to build muscle, there wouldn't be any exercises I would avoid completely unless it's something that is hurting her or giving her pain.  Whether I was training for figure, bodybuilding or physique, I did all the exercises my husband did.  

I train many bikini girls and they do everything I do.  We all have the same goal which is to build quality muscle.  

Are you specifically asking me what my training split is?  Right now it is:

Shoulders/Abs
Quads/Hams and Calves
Bicep/Triceps/Abs
Back/Calves

I try to switch my bodyparts up every now and then.  Sometimes I'll split legs and do Quads and pair that with a small bodypart and do Hams and pair that with a small bodypart.  There is no right or wrong way to do it.  What is she currently doing now?  

When I do cardio?  Not sure if you are specifically asking when* I* do cardio or in general?  For me, right now I am in contest mode and currently my plan has be doing 10 sessions of cardio per week.  5 Am/fasted cardio at 45 mins and 5 Pm cardio, usually after weight training at 30 mins.  

I would be more than willing to help her out.  Is she a member here?


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 13, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi MrKeenan.  Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> IMO, if her goal is to build muscle, there wouldn't be any exercises I would avoid completely unless it's something that is hurting her or giving her pain.  Whether I was training for figure, bodybuilding or physique, I did all the exercises my husband did.
> 
> ...



Thanks for outlining what you do, I was just asking so she could take a few ideas as I didn't know whether her split would be any different. 

Also, I got her to join here yesterday and to write a journal for extra motivation. She has outlined all her diet and her current split as well as a bit more info.. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/155335-ambers-journey-9stone-126lbs.html


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh additionally, could I ask the rep range you stay around?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Thanks for outlining what you do, I was just asking so she could take a few ideas as I didn't know whether her split would be any different.
> 
> Also, I got her to join here yesterday and to write a journal for extra motivation. She has outlined all her diet and her current split as well as a bit more info.. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/155335-ambers-journey-9stone-126lbs.html


 
Awesome!  I will check it out and welcome her.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Oh additionally, could I ask the rep range you stay around?


 
For my working sets, I try to stay within 8-12 reps.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tracy - wondered your thoughts on Physique mandatory posing - I know its not well-defined, but I see a difference between the way many of the girls have chosen to interpret the poses, compared to the existing poses that the international Figure girls do, albeit in heels. Do you think there is anything to draw from the international style vs. what looks like more FBB-style posing? I think a good example is the elbows raised higher on the dbl bi poses.

This is a little esoteric, but I do notice it, as an experienced BB. Did you draw any inspiration from the international forms in your own posing?

I couldn't find any quick examples of what I'm talking about, so I grabbed this pic of a friend of mine who competes in the INBA in Australia:


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Tracy,

I'm not trying to get you to divulge any diet secrets you may have (unless you want to share lol) but if you had to pick _one thing_ to always remember or adhere to when running a pre-contest diet, what would it be? I am currently preparing for my first contest in 8 weeks.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Hi Tracy - wondered your thoughts on Physique mandatory posing - I know its not well-defined, but I see a difference between the way many of the girls have chosen to interpret the poses, compared to the existing poses that the international Figure girls do, albeit in heels. Do you think there is anything to draw from the international style vs. what looks like more FBB-style posing? I think a good example is the elbows raised higher on the dbl bi poses.
> 
> This is a little esoteric, but I do notice it, as an experienced BB. Did you draw any inspiration from the international forms in your own posing?
> 
> I couldn't find any quick examples of what I'm talking about, so I grabbed this pic of a friend of mine who competes in the INBA in Australia:


 
Hi Sassy. 

I actually never ventured out to research other organizations and their interpretations of mandatory poses.  

I just tweaked what I already knew of bb'ing poses and added a flair to it or a feminine touch.

Your goal in posing should be to present your physique in the best possible way so my suggestion is to practice different ways, leg positioning, angle of body etc... to flatter your physique.

How is prep/downsizing coming along?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Hey Tracy,
> 
> I'm not trying to get you to divulge any diet secrets you may have (unless you want to share lol) but if you had to pick _one thing_ to always remember or adhere to when running a pre-contest diet, what would it be? I am currently preparing for my first contest in 8 weeks.


 
My one most important 'always remember' when prepping for a show is not a secret, but I cannot stress enough *follow your plan and never deviate* unless your coach makes the changes. Be true to yourself. 

What show are you doing?  How do you feel?


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 15, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Sassy.
> 
> I actually never ventured out to research other organizations and their interpretations of mandatory poses.
> 
> ...



I personally find nothing more agonizing than watching someone do awkward, contrived or just bad posing. I agree totally, but I find it interesting looking at the different interpretations of what is "good" (or often "feminine") posing, and sometimes the lack of guidance on specific posing can produce really painful execution of some of the mandatories.

Prep will 'officially' start in the next week or two, but I'm getting my regular training & diet routine established this week. Wohoo! Depending on the target I can reasonably hit, I'm somewhere between 18-24 weeks out. This time around, diet / conditioning will be the goal over size. Whole new & different focus.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 15, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> My one most important 'always remember' when prepping for a show is not a secret, but I cannot stress enough *follow your plan and never deviate* unless your coach makes the changes. Be true to yourself.
> 
> What show are you doing?  How do you feel?



It's a small local show, nothing big and pretty entry-level from what I can tell. Perfect for me! I feel great other than the lethargy from running this cyclical low-carb diet. I guess the biggest downside to it is that it sometimes affects my training performance, but it's not all the time. Thanks for the feedback Tracy! YGPM

-TGWT


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I personally find nothing more agonizing than watching someone do awkward, contrived or just bad posing. I agree totally, but I find it interesting looking at the different interpretations of what is "good" (or often "feminine") posing, and sometimes the lack of guidance on specific posing can produce really painful execution of some of the mandatories.
> 
> Prep will 'officially' start in the next week or two, but I'm getting my regular training & diet routine established this week. Wohoo! Depending on the target I can reasonably hit, I'm somewhere between 18-24 weeks out. This time around, diet / conditioning will be the goal over size. Whole new & different focus.


 
Oh yes!   Practicing your mandotories are such huge part of competing.  To execute your poses, hold them long enough for the judges to judge you and to try and make transitions as smooth as you can.  I see this all the time.  It is very painful and sometimes such a bummer, because you can have such an amazing physique, but if you don't know how to display your physique on stage...that can sometimes be the deciding factor between 1st and 2nd.  

Yes, training for physique will be a new ball game for you huh?  Are you liking the mindset of it all?  A new challenge perhaps?  We always love a challenge.  I bet you are going to do well!  You always pay attention to the details so I believe you are in a great spot right now.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> It's a small local show, nothing big and pretty entry-level from what I can tell. Perfect for me! I feel great other than the lethargy from running this cyclical low-carb diet. I guess the biggest downside to it is that it sometimes affects my training performance, but it's not all the time. Thanks for the feedback Tracy! YGPM
> 
> -TGWT


 
Ahhhh.....I hear ya' about the low carbs.  It does suck sometimes.  I guess I'm lucky as my carbs don't drop that low, but I do get the strength decrease and that affects the mind.  Gotta just remember, it usually comes with the territory.  

Have you picked out your music yet for your routine?  What about trunks?  If you need to pick up a pair, let me know.  I know of a great person that makes great trunks.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 16, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Ahhhh.....I hear ya' about the low carbs.  It does suck sometimes.  I guess I'm lucky as my carbs don't drop that low, but I do get the strength decrease and that affects the mind.  Gotta just remember, it usually comes with the territory.
> 
> Have you picked out your music yet for your routine?  What about trunks?  If you need to pick up a pair, let me know.  I know of a great person that makes great trunks.



No I'm still debating on the music. I don't want it to be too cheesey but I want it to be powerful at the same time. Any suggestions? I guess time would dictate as well. How long do individual routines usually last?

 To be honest trunks haven't even crossed my mind. If you could PM me their contact info I would highly appreciate it. Thanks again Tracy.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> do I know u?



Yes, we watched UFC together once.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 16, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Ok folks.  If you have any questions that involved competition and getting on stage.  I am also a NPC Chief Judge and have been one for over 10 years.  I'm more than happy to assist in that arena as well.




Hey IslandGirl my first bikini comp is coming up and have a couple  questions...What do you do the last week of the show? I don't know  weather to keep carb cycling, go way low on carbs and high a day before,  or just do low carb and calories the whole week? Also right before you  step on stage what is good to eat? I have seen ppl eat candy bars, honey  etc to get there veins to pop. I don't know if I should do that, I am  afraid it will make me bloated.

Also, when you are judging bikini are the girls suppose to pull there  hair out of the way so you can see there back? I see some don't do that and they  just stick there butts out. Do you like to see any kind of flexing or is  it more of just standing there?
Thank you


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Yes, we watched UFC together once.



lol, ummm okay.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> No I'm still debating on the music. I don't want it to be too cheesey but I want it to be powerful at the same time. Any suggestions? I guess time would dictate as well. How long do individual routines usually last?
> 
> To be honest trunks haven't even crossed my mind. If you could PM me their contact info I would highly appreciate it. Thanks again Tracy.


 
I would listen to all kinds of music and visualize yourself posing to it. I always can tell when I find the right song. I just feel it in my heart. That may sound cheesey, but it really does just click in your head. I also don't just go on stage and pose. I practice a routine and I perform it.

Length of song all depends on the show. Typical is 60 seconds, but you're going to have to check on the rules for your show.

Here is info to get your suit.  Designer is Laura Richards.  Tell her you are getting ready for a show and that I referred you.  She will help you!

LCRDFM48@AOL.COM


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Yes, we watched UFC together once.


 
Oh yes!  We did.  I forgot about that.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Hey IslandGirl my first bikini comp is coming up and have a couple questions...What do you do the last week of the show? I don't know weather to keep carb cycling, go way low on carbs and high a day before, or just do low carb and calories the whole week? Also right before you step on stage what is good to eat? I have seen ppl eat candy bars, honey etc to get there veins to pop. I don't know if I should do that, I am afraid it will make me bloated.
> 
> Also, when you are judging bikini are the girls suppose to pull there hair out of the way so you can see there back? I see some don't do that and they just stick there butts out. Do you like to see any kind of flexing or is it more of just standing there?
> Thank you


 
Last week show prep is all individual.  It all depends on how you are looking and what you've been doing all along.  A good example is myself.  I usually keep everything the same of what I have been doing all 11 weeks.  Nothing changes much in my diet.  I never cut water out in the end.  I just cruise right into my show.  

Before 'stage' goodies.  Ooooo!  My coach tells me to have what I want.  What makes me happy.  I usually choose 2 things.  Dark chocolate raisinets and also lays bbq chips.  Those are the 2 things that make me happy and lifts my spirits.  You just want to make sure you don't go overboard on the goodies.

For bikini girls, I don't instruct them to move their hair.  We're not judging you on your back muscles.  And IMO, hair flowing down on your back, looks sexy.  No flexing or posing.  Just stand there and show off your body and look pretty.  Don't forget about hair and make-up.  Presentation in huge!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yes, training for physique will be a new ball game for you huh?  Are you liking the mindset of it all?  A new challenge perhaps?  We always love a challenge.  I bet you are going to do well!  You always pay attention to the details so I believe you are in a great spot right now.



Hard part is getting back into things & an ongoing problem is lack of "atmosphere" at my gym. There's a handful of guys I see earlier in the night, but I do most of my training on my own, and its getting old. (Waaaah.... LOL!)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Last week show prep is all individual.  It all depends on how you are looking and what you've been doing all along.  A good example is myself.  I usually keep everything the same of what I have been doing all 11 weeks.  Nothing changes much in my diet.  I never cut water out in the end.  I just cruise right into my show.
> 
> Before 'stage' goodies.  Ooooo!  My coach tells me to have what I want.  What makes me happy.  I usually choose 2 things.  Dark chocolate raisinets and also lays bbq chips.  Those are the 2 things that make me happy and lifts my spirits.  You just want to make sure you don't go overboard on the goodies.
> 
> For bikini girls, I don't instruct them to move their hair.  We're not judging you on your back muscles.  And IMO, hair flowing down on your back, looks sexy.  No flexing or posing.  Just stand there and show off your body and look pretty.  Don't forget about hair and make-up.  Presentation in huge!



Oh dang my back is my best feature. Okay thanks for the tips very much appreciated! now I just have to decide what I want for my treat before I step on stage..


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Before 'stage' goodies.  Ooooo!  My coach tells me to have what I want.  What makes me happy.  I usually choose 2 things.  Dark chocolate raisinets and also lays bbq chips.  Those are the 2 things that make me happy and lifts my spirits.  You just want to make sure you don't go overboard on the goodies.



Pretzel m&ms!

I had been seeing commercials for pretzel m&ms in late summer of 2010 and they kept sitting in the back of my miind while I'd been in contest prep for my show in October. Then I finally found them (I forget which store). I bought a 1 lb of them for post-show. I broke into them between the AM & PM shows, and let me tell you about CRACK! ADDICTED FOR LIFE!

They are still my go-to when I want junk!

My other fav thing to have on show day is grapefruit in a jar. OMG! When you're already dried out, NOTHING is more refreshing!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Pretzel m&ms!
> 
> I had been seeing commercials for pretzel m&ms in late summer of 2010 and they kept sitting in the back of my miind while I'd been in contest prep for my show in October. Then I finally found them (I forget which store). I bought a 1 lb of them for post-show. I broke into them between the AM & PM shows, and let me tell you about CRACK! ADDICTED FOR LIFE!
> 
> ...



mmmm... that does sound good. I have been craving so many things I just don't want to go over board after my show.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> mmmm... that does sound good. I have been craving so many things I just don't want to go over board after my show.



Just set a time limit on it - eat whatever you want thru the weekend, and come  Monday, get back on your diet and ease your way back into a maintenance diet. I would say just don't make the post-show all about all the food you didn't get to eat. Eat what you want, enjoy it and call it quits when you've gotten the taste taken care of. Gorging yourself probably isn't your goal.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Hard part is getting back into things & an ongoing problem is lack of "atmosphere" at my gym. There's a handful of guys I see earlier in the night, but I do most of my training on my own, and its getting old. (Waaaah.... LOL!)


 
Oooo one more reason to consider a move to Denver!  Armbrust Pro Gym.  The minute you step foot into this gym, something just takes over you.  The iron weights, the music, the gym rats, the equipment....everything about this gym is so awesome!  Phil and Alina trains here too.  There is never a lack of motivation ever.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Oh dang my back is my best feature. Okay thanks for the tips very much appreciated! now I just have to decide what I want for my treat before I step on stage..


 
Well, you can always move up to figure in the future!  

If you need help on suggestions for contest day treats, just holler.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Pretzel m&ms!
> 
> I had been seeing commercials for pretzel m&ms in late summer of 2010 and they kept sitting in the back of my miind while I'd been in contest prep for my show in October. Then I finally found them (I forget which store). I bought a 1 lb of them for post-show. I broke into them between the AM & PM shows, and let me tell you about CRACK! ADDICTED FOR LIFE!
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm I've had those Pretzel M&M's.  They are good.  It's light and can totally be addicting.   

Seriously, I've never had grapefruit in a jar.  LOL I've seen it but never bothered to pick it up and look at it.  I'll need to next time I go to the store.  So, it's that good huh?  lol <chuckle>  I guess anything is good on show day.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> mmmm... that does sound good. I have been craving so many things I just don't want to go over board after my show.


 
Yup.  Do not learn the hard way.  It stinks and hurts.  lol  I've been there, done it and I regretted it everytime.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Just set a time limit on it - eat whatever you want thru the weekend, and come Monday, get back on your diet and ease your way back into a maintenance diet. I would say just don't make the post-show all about all the food you didn't get to eat. Eat what you want, enjoy it and* call it quits when you've gotten the taste taken care of*. Gorging yourself probably isn't your goal.


 
^^^in agreement


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 21, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I love you!
> 
> Now what's your question?



Most likely if you are busy this evening.. 

Good luck with your competition this weekend Tracy.  You look amazing and are so beautiful.  Bring it girl.

Love you


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Most likely if you are busy this evening..
> 
> Good luck with your competition this weekend Tracy. You look amazing and are so beautiful. Bring it girl.
> 
> Love you


 
Thank you so much!!!  So super duper excited!  I'm gonna rock n roll in the desert!  And then after I rock n roll, I'm gonna have dessert in the desert.  lol

Love you too!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you so much!!!  So super duper excited!  I'm gonna rock n roll in the desert!  And then after I rock n roll, I'm gonna have dessert in the desert.  lol
> 
> Love you too!



Good luck Tracy, love the new pics too!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Just set a time limit on it - eat whatever you want thru the weekend, and come  Monday, get back on your diet and ease your way back into a maintenance diet. I would say just don't make the post-show all about all the food you didn't get to eat. Eat what you want, enjoy it and call it quits when you've gotten the taste taken care of. Gorging yourself probably isn't your goal.



I hate the feeling of being stuffed. I have done it plenty of times in the past and I do not want to start all over, just continue to look even better. I am definitely going to enjoy a few days off then get right back to it.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

My initial goal was figure but then switched to bikini. Hopefully I can do figure in the fall. 

I was actually just going to do some honey right before I step on stage but now I am leaning towards a mini twix candy bar.




IslandGirl said:


> Well, you can always move up to figure in the future!
> 
> If you need help on suggestions for contest day treats, just holler.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck at the Desert Classic today!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 1, 2012)

You look awesome! Love the routine


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 1, 2012)

some photos http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/156785-iml-ifbb-womens-physique-pro.html


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 1, 2012)

look tremendous


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> My initial goal was figure but then switched to bikini. Hopefully I can do figure in the fall.
> 
> I was actually just going to do some honey right before I step on stage but now I am leaning towards a mini twix candy bar.


 
Bikini is a great start.  No rush right?  There's plenty of time to move up a division.  Most importantly is, Have fun!

I love twix bars!  But my fav, is anythink dark chocolate.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> Good luck Tracy, love the new pics too!


 


bigbenj said:


> Good luck at the Desert Classic today!


 


Gymgirl130 said:


> You look awesome! Love the routine


 


ManInBlack said:


> look tremendous


 
Thank you everyone!  I had a blast!  Next stop, IML representing in St. Louis!  

Thanks Cam!


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job on the show.  How long do you typically diet for a show?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Good job on the show. How long do you typically diet for a show?


 
Thank you.  I like to give myself at least 16 weeks, but that doesn't mean at that point I automatically drop calories.  It just gets myself in the mindset and helps me to focus.  I probably do pretty ok with only 12 weeks and maybe even 8 weeks "strict dieting", but I like giving myself a couple weeks.  I keep in cheats every week until about 2 weeks out.  But again, it all depends how I'm looking.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you.  I like to give myself at least 16 weeks, but that doesn't mean at that point I automatically drop calories.  It just gets myself in the mindset and helps me to focus.  I probably do pretty ok with only 12 weeks and maybe even 8 weeks "strict dieting", but I like giving myself a couple weeks.  I keep in cheats every week until about 2 weeks out.  But again, it all depends how I'm looking.



I have honestly never seen you "out of shape", you always seem *very lean* year round, why so long on the dieting?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you.  I like to give myself at least 16 weeks, but that doesn't mean at that point I automatically drop calories.  It just gets myself in the mindset and helps me to focus.  I probably do pretty ok with only 12 weeks and maybe even 8 weeks "strict dieting", but I like giving myself a couple weeks.  I keep in cheats every week until about 2 weeks out.  But again, it all depends how I'm looking.




Are your cheats under a certain amount of calories, of whatever you want and only once a week?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> I have honestly never seen you "out of shape", you always seem *very lean* year round, why so long on the dieting?


 
Well, last year was an exception of staying lean year round.  I never ever plan to do more than 1 show a year and 2 if I have to re-qualify.  Last year being the first year of Women's Physique and only at the national level (so I didn't have to do a local contest to qualify), I planned right off the bat to do 2 shows.  I ended up doing 3 and the 3rd time was a charm, getting my pro card in Cleveland.  That was Sept.  

I was ready to get in "off-season" mode and enjoy some foods and get off the diet at that point, but I was asked to guest pose in Nov here in Colorado and we also had a trip planned for the "O" so I wanted to look cute for that.  haha  So I basically stayed on diet the entire year and then going into this year for my pro shows.  


I actually don't mind the "dieting" as it's a lifestyle for me.  So the foods I eat is what I eat all the time regardless if I am in prep mode or not.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Are your cheats under a certain amount of calories, of whatever you want and only once a week?


 
Nope, I get whatever I want for that meal.  My eyes are always too big for my stomach though.  I want to order everything on the menu.  I have to have self-control.   

During prep mode I will usually have 1 cheat meal a week, but again it all depends on how I am progressing and how I'm looking.  

During off-season, I've have 2 cheat meals a week.  That is totally ideal for me.  I love that!  I do miss it too.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Well, last year was an exception of staying lean year round.  I never ever plan to do more than 1 show a year and 2 if I have to re-qualify.  Last year being the first year of Women's Physique and only at the national level (so I didn't have to do a local contest to qualify), I planned right off the bat to do 2 shows.  I ended up doing 3 and the 3rd time was a charm, getting my pro card in Cleveland.  That was Sept.
> 
> I was ready to get in "off-season" mode and enjoy some foods and get off the diet at that point, but I was asked to guest pose in Nov here in Colorado and we also had a trip planned for the "O" so I wanted to look cute for that.  haha  So I basically stayed on diet the entire year and then going into this year for my pro shows.
> 
> I actually don't mind the "dieting" as it's a lifestyle for me.  So the foods I eat is what I eat all the time regardless if I am in prep mode or not.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I hate the feeling of being stuffed. I have done it plenty of times in the past and I do not want to start all over, just continue to look even better. I am definitely going to enjoy a few days off then get right back to it.



Its not even the feeling of being stuffed. The problem is after you finished w/ the 'enjoying the eating' part, the water retention starts as your body tries to find some sort of homeostasis going from the tight, restricted diet, to the high sugar, high sodium, high fat, high carb shitload that usually follows a show. And its ALL from your knees down to your feet. I imagine its like being pregnant - there's nothing more miserable than the feeling of your feet & ankles being strangled by your socks. The first time I did this (first show, immediately .. like during the 4 hr drive home from the show venue, bf breaks up w/ me... didn't even stop at home first. Went straight to the grocery store and spent $60 on every type of junk food I ever wanted to try.)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 9, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Bikini is a great start.  No rush right?  There's plenty of time to move up a division.  Most importantly is, Have fun!
> 
> I love twix bars!  But my fav, is anythink dark chocolate.



yeah there's no rush. Eventually I will get there but for now I am just going to have fun with it!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 9, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Its not even the feeling of being stuffed. The problem is after you finished w/ the 'enjoying the eating' part, the water retention starts as your body tries to find some sort of homeostasis going from the tight, restricted diet, to the high sugar, high sodium, high fat, high carb shitload that usually follows a show. And its ALL from your knees down to your feet. I imagine its like being pregnant - there's nothing more miserable than the feeling of your feet & ankles being strangled by your socks. The first time I did this (first show, immediately .. like during the 4 hr drive home from the show venue, bf breaks up w/ me... didn't even stop at home first. Went straight to the grocery store and spent $60 on every type of junk food I ever wanted to try.)



whoa... lol I know people keep telling me 'don't do what I did' and 'don't over do it' slowly increase you calories. That's easier said than done. Someone told me that his friend gained back so much weight in the week after his show that he had to go to the hospital because his kidneys were failing!! Why would you do that to yourself.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2012)

*New IML Wear:*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2012)

VERY cool clothing!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 21, 2012)

Prince said:


> *New IML Wear:*





Prince said:


>





heavyiron said:


> VERY cool clothing!


agreed !!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 21, 2012)

Gotta come by and give you some love girly!! Hope you are doing well


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Isn't this wayyy cool!  Thanks to IFBB Pro Andy Haman for creating this for my show in St. Lou.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Prince said:


> *New IML Wear:*





Prince said:


>





heavyiron said:


> VERY cool clothing!



Yup!  I love it!  There's more too.  I'll need to post them.  Thanks IML, I was stylin' in St Louis!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


> Gotta come by and give you some love girly!! Hope you are doing well



Thanks for peeking in girl!  I'm doing good.  How about you?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

IronMagLabs


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Tracy! I am exactly 2 weeks out from my first show like we talked about some time ago. The calipers are reading 10-11% BF but I feel like I need to drop at least 2 more % points before I think I will be ready. Just to give you an idea, my abs are barely visible with the proper lighting. Can I accomplish this in 2 weeks? I don't want to be making a bunch of changes during peak week you know? Thanks.



-TGWT


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Hey Tracy! I am exactly 2 weeks out from my first show like we talked about some time ago. The calipers are reading 10-11% BF but I feel like I need to drop at least 2 more % points before I think I will be ready. Just to give you an idea, my abs are barely visible with the proper lighting. Can I accomplish this in 2 weeks? I don't want to be making a bunch of changes during peak week you know? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> -TGWT



Hey!  I was thinking about you and wondering how things were coming along for you.

I'm not very big on taking bf measurement.  I usually always go by how I look in the mirror.  

Some people have really good abs genetically and some, not so much.  Not sure if it is water that you are holding or fat still.  How much cardio have you been doing and where are you at now?

Shoot me a pic.  tracybodner@comcast.net


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Stackin' . IronMagLabs style!  Woohoo!  Nawlins here I come!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I just feel fluffy. I'm not sure if it's BF or water either.  I don't think I look bad, I just don't think I'm ready. My cardio has been 15 minutes of HIIT every day. It's worked thus far, but my progress seems to have stalled. Diet is g2g (at least that I know of lol). Thanks for your response tracy. I will shoot you an e-mail tonight after I run some errands.

PS: I just saw your desert muscle classic vid. Very impressive! Your routine had a nice smooth flow to it.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 3, 2012)

Email sent. Thanks alot tracy!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 5, 2012)

GWT, I didn't receive your e-mail yet.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 5, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> GWT, I didn't receive your e-mail yet.


 
Email resent. There are four attachments so it could be landing in your spam/junk box.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 5, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Email resent. There are four attachments so it could be landing in your spam/junk box.



Got it and I responded back.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 5, 2012)

Good deal, thanks a bunch Tracy!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 8, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Good deal, thanks a bunch Tracy!



Anytime!  Best of luck at your show!  Remember...Have fun!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 15, 2012)

WOW. I had a blast tonight. I was worried about competing due to losing so much mass (235 to 196!), but I learned alot about the pre-contest piece of bodybuilding, diet, and nutrition. Not only that, but the life lessons I have learned from this experience are invaluable. I definitely think I may take this hobby of mine to the next level some day. Thanks for all of your help Tracy, I honestly don't think I would have done it without you!

-GWT


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> WOW. I had a blast tonight. I was worried about competing due to losing so much mass (235 to 196!), but I learned alot about the pre-contest piece of bodybuilding, diet, and nutrition. Not only that, but the life lessons I have learned from this experience are invaluable. I definitely think I may take this hobby of mine to the next level some day. Thanks for all of your help Tracy, I honestly don't think I would have done it without you!
> 
> -GWT



Oh yeah!  You did it!  So proud of you!  You did something not many people have the courage to do.  Awesome!  I'm grinning of ear to ear.  WTG!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Stackin' . IronMagLabs style!  Woohoo!  Nawlins here I come!



I'm covering Luke and robin's show for Rx. We should do some video stuff for IMLs while we are there!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 18, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I'm covering Luke and robin's show for Rx. We should do some video stuff for IMLs while we are there!


awesome !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I'm covering Luke and robin's show for Rx. We should do some video stuff for IMLs while we are there!



Ok!  Sounds awesome!  Let's do it!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I'm covering Luke and robin's show for Rx. We should do some video stuff for IMLs while we are there!





ParadiseCup said:


> awesome !!





IslandGirl said:


> Ok!  Sounds awesome!  Let's do it!





Aaron is great with videos!!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 25, 2012)

Prince said:


> Aaron is great with videos!!!


flight to NO is booked


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 11, 2012)

what's your favorite "cheat" meal ?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 11, 2012)

What time of the day do you normally workout at?


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2012)

I hate it when females are stronger than me! 

IFBB Physique Pro Leg Press - YouTube


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> flight to NO is booked


 Oooooo, then I guess I can't back out now.  LOL


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> what's your favorite "cheat" meal ?



Mmmm.....I definitely LOVE sweet potato fries.  I just recently went to Colorado Mtn Brewery and their chicken wings were sooo good!  We had them as appetizers, but I want to go back and have them as an entree with waffle sweet potato fries.

I do love Mexican.  And I love Kalbi Ribs/Korean food.  I also love anything Japanese food.  

Ok, now I'm hungry!  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> What time of the day do you normally workout at?



HEY DH!  How are you???

I usually workout in the afternoon/evenings.  I feel the most strongest when I have a couple of meals in me.  

Where are you training at now?  We are at 24 hour Super Sport on Arapahoe and Parker and also train at Prestige Fitness.  I do want to go back to Armbrust but the drive is so far.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Prince said:


> I hate it when females are stronger than me!
> 
> IFBB Physique Pro Leg Press - YouTube



This was my 2nd set within couple minutes because the first set, video got interrupted by a phone call.  LOL  Dang it!

This is what Halo For Her can do!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

bump.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 18, 2012)

4 days till showtime !


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jul 2, 2012)

a few photos from the IFBB Pro Greater Gulf 2012


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jul 2, 2012)

Guest posing from this past weekend in Pueblo at the NPC Steel City Championships. video will be up soon


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


>



very sexy!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm here!  I'm sorry for being MIA.  The last couple of weeks/months have been crazy, hectic!  Every week there was either a show we were judging or traveling out-of-state for my shows or clients competing in shows.  

Where did we leave off?

How is everyone's summer coming along?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 25, 2013)

Tracy where ya been??? Staying pretty busy?


----------

